# Openjdk6 & QT-33 ports redirect/replace



## Beeblebrox (Jul 12, 2012)

I have 2 problems. Admittedly, I should not force such things, but I just want it "my way".

1. I want to use java/openjdk7 instead of java/openjdk6, so I placed in my /usr/local/etc/buildflags.conf below and also have symlink in /usr/local as openjdk6 -> openjdk7.

```
JAVA_OS=		native
JAVA_VENDOR=		openjdk
JAVA_VERSION=		1.7+
OVERRIDE_JAVA_VERSION=	1.7+
JAVA_PREFERRED_PORTS=   JAVA_PORT_NATIVE_OPENJDK_JDK_1_7
OVERRIDE_JAVA_PORT=	java/openjdk7
```

My problem is I get various errors during build.
a. Sometimes a port still INSISTS on installing openjdk6.
b. java/icedtea-web:

```
configure: error: sun.applet.AppletViewerPanel is not public.
```
c. math/scilab:

```
checking to see if we can link a JNI application... no
configure: error: could not link file that includes jni.h
```

2. I want to use devel/qmake (QT4) instead of x11-toolkits/qt33. I am trying to build (upgrade) editors/pdfedit and textproc/xxdiff, which both depend on qt33. I have placed in buildflags.conf

```
USE_QT_VER=     4
```

and even edited the port's Makefile, but each time the build looks for qt33 and gives error as below.

```
checking whether we want to build PDFedit gui... yes
checking for QT qmake... found /usr/local/bin/qmake but it failed check
checking for another... found /usr/local/bin/qmake but it failed check
checking for another... found /usr/local/bin/qmake but it failed check
checking for another... configure: error: unable to find qmake for QT3
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to [email]ports@FreeBSD.org[/email] [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/obj/ports/editors/pdfedit/work/pdfedit-0.4.5/config.log" including
the output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea
to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. an `ls
/var/db/pkg`).
*** [do-configure] Error code 1
```
I accept the fact that there may be no solution to this, but just asking in case someone else did some messing around with this.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 12, 2012)

The only thing that works is in /etc/make.conf:

```
JAVA_PREFERRED_PORTS=   JAVA_PORT_NATIVE_OPENJDK_JDK_1_7
```

All others will most likely cause errors. And, as you already found out, some ports simply _require_ a specific JRE or JDK.


----------

